
How to make a good impression as a new (grad) engineer - texascloud
https://rainier.io/blog/new-grad-advice
======
texascloud
I really like the points about round-robining team members, and timeboxing
confusion. I think the post does a good job diving into some of the trickier
parts of working in a development team besides "can I understand the code"

